# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Jetoj në Angli, por ndjej persekutimin nga Shqipëria

## Shijaksi-London

Londër. Frrok Koçeku në proces ekstradimi.Kërohet për vrasjen e Besim Bucit në 1996

Jetoj në Angli, por ndjej persekutimin nga Shqipëria

Arsenal akuzash kundra qeverisë dhe banorëve musliman të Fushë Lurës

Nga Gjykata Westminster Magistrate Court Muhamed Veliu

Qeveria shqiptare përfshi popullsinë myslimane në fshatin Fushë Lurë të rrethit të Dibrës janë akuzuar përpara një gjykate londineze si persekutorë të familjes Koçeku, djali i së cilës përballet me një proces ekstradimi.Akuzat për persekutim të kësaj familje të besimit kristian janë bërë nga Frrok Koçeku i cili është duke tentuar bllokimin e ekstradimin, pasi kërkohet nga drejtësia shqiptare për vrasje.Sipas tij persekutimi ka të bëjë me procesin e ektradimit filluar një vit më parë në gjykatën Westminster Magistrate Court.Ish mësuesi Frrok Koçeku është dënuar në mungesë me 15 vjet heqje lirie pasi sipas drejtësisë shqiptare ai është vrasëi Besim Bucit ndohur 11 vjet më parë në Lurë të Dibrës. Skuadra e ekstradimeve pranë Scotland Yard do të prangoste ata më 6 Shtator 2006 në zonën Millton Kins në adresën ku banonte pas një kërkesë arresti nga Interpol Tirana. Tridhjetedyvjeçari pretendon se nuk e ka ditur anjëherë që është dënuar në mungesë për atë vrasje e cila mësohet të ketë ndodhur për potive hakmarrje pas vrasjes së babait të Koçekut nga fisi i Zini Bucit me të cilin ata janë në gjak. I kërkuari Koçeku që pas ardhjes në vitin 1998 ku kërkoi azil si qytetar kosovar me emrin Gëzim Pirku ka hapur një kompani ndërtimi.Madje mbi njërin prej furgonave të punës është shkruar me gërma të mëdha mbiemri i tij. Në njërën prej seancave të shkuara Flora motra e Koçekut i ka thënë gjykatës se ata nuk janë në gjak me familjen Bucin.Kjo ka qënë kontradikta e parë për të cilën juristi britanik Marks Weeks përfaqësues i Qeverisë Shqiptare në këtë proces ka filluar seancën e pyetje ndaj Koçekun. Motra nuk e ka kuptuar fjalën gjakmarrje prandaj deklaroi se nuk jemi në gjak me fisin e Zini Bucit është përgjigjur ai.I pyetur nëse ai e ka vrarë Besim Bucin, një gjë të tillë e ka mohuar në mënyrë kategorike. Jam me profesion mësues.Kurrë ne jëtën time nuk kam prekur me dorë një armë. Akuzohem padrejtësisht dhe se nëse më ekstradoni në Shqipëri nuk do të ipet drejtësi për mua. Nuk do të më rigjykojnë ka deklaruar ai përpara gjykatës.

Mbrojtja me dokumenta falce

Për afro dy orë me një anglishte të rrjedhëshme herë herë duke lotuar që i fshinte me letër fazolet, Frrok Koçeku ka qëndruar në këmbë duke ju përgjigjur pyetjeve të juristit Weeks. Më parë avokati mbrojtës Ben Watson i ka dorëzuar gjykatës një dëshmi të re nga Koçeku me zhvillimet e reja në Shqipëri që kanë të bëjnë me procesin e ekstradimin nga Anglia.Aspektet e kësaj dëshmie janë debatuar mes Kocekut dhe zotit Weeks.Fillimisht janë shqyrtuar disa dokumenta që kryhen për aplikim pasaporte në Shqipëri. Frrok Koçeku i ka paraqitur gjykatës kater dokumenta të cilat thotë se janë lëshuar nga gjykata e Dibrës në vitin 1997 me të cilat kërkon të vërtetojë se ai nuk ka qënë person në kërkim për vrasjen e Besim Bucit në 1996.Sipas tij me ato dokumenta ai ka aplikuar për pasaportë shqiptare në komisariatin e Peshkopisë pasi kërkonte të ikte në Australi, por kurrë nuk ka mundur ta marrë atë pasaportë.Pasaportat u i peshin njerëzve të afërt të punonjësve të komisariatit. Në fshatin Fush Lurë vetëm 10 persona mund të ketë pasaporta. Kështu humba shpresën për të marrë një të tillë është justifikuar Koçeku pasi u pyet nëse tentoi ta merrte pasaportën shqiptare nga autoritetet, pas aplikimit.Por juristi Weeks i cili ka dërguar për ekspetizë në Tiranë këto dokumenta dhe ka marrë përgjigje se ato janë të falcifikuara.Sipas dokumentave të Ministrisë së Drejtësisë në Tiranë dërguar gjykatës londineze pretendohet se nëna e Frrok Koçekut zonja Liza Koçeku ka firmosur dy dokumente ku kërkon apelimin e vendimit të gjykatës së Peshkopisë e cilaka dënuar djalin e saj me 15 vjet heqje lirie.Unë e njoh fare mirë firmën e nënës time. Në këto dokumenta është Qeveria Shqiptare ajo që i ka falcifikuar ato. Madje niveli arsimor i nënës time nuk e lejon formulimin në këtë lloj mënyre të këtyre dy letrave ka deklaruar Koçeku duke mos lëvizur nga pozicioni i mëparshëm, se ai nuk ka dijeninë që ka qënë person i dënuar nga drejtësia shqiptare për një krim që ai thotë se i është faturuar padrejtësisht.

Persekutimi

Fjalia Më persekuton Qeveria Shqiptare është përdorur nga Frrok Koceku mbi 30 herë gjatë procesit te djeshëm të ekstradimit.Perekutimin shetëror megjithëse ai jeton mijëta kilometra larg vendlindjes Lurë. Kështu e e ka ilustruar por jo argumentuar ai mbrojtjen. Sipas tij Qeveria Shqiptare disa muaj pas fillimit të procesit të ekstrafimit,nisur në Shtator 2006, në Janar 2007 i ka ndërprerë rrogën nënës zonjës Liza Koçeku e cila punonte pastruse ne spitalin e Lurës. Madje në Prill 2007 është pushuar nga puna. Sipas Koçekut kjo për ti rrënuar ekonomikisht. Po ashtu vëllai Lazer Koçeku një nënpunës qeveritar banues në Tiranë, i është ndërprerë rroga nga Janari deri në Maj në formë presioni për ekstradimim tim ka vijuar ai.Frrok Koçeku ka delaruar se Parku Nacional i Lurës është pronë e familjes së Koçeku por që rezulton e rregjistruar nën emrin e tij.Gjatë verës banorët lokalë lakmiqarë dhe xheloz për pronën tonë i vunë flakën 200 hektarëve pyje me qëllim pasi nuk na duan. Ata janë myslimanë ndërsa familja Koçeku është e vetmja katolike në Fushë Lurë. Madje ata kanë djegur edhe një një kishë ku lutej familja ka deklaruar Koçeku rreth fakteve të persekutimit në distancë.Nuk kambaruar me kaqë por ka deklaruar një tjetër fakt.Në një nga liqenet e Lurës pjesë e Parkut kombëtar ju dha nga autoritete vendore një firme italiane për të ndërtuar një hidrocentral të vogël. Kjo pa na marrë leje neve. Familjarëve të mi punonjësit e firmës i kanë bërë presion duke u thënë se do të lajmërojnë policinë. ka përfunduar paraqitjen e fakteve të persekutimit gjatë vitit 2007 Frrok Koçeku.Nuk ka harruar të përmend persekutimin përpara se të linte Shqipërinë për një jetë me të mirë drejt Anglisë dhe jo për tu fshehur siç u shpreh ai.Pas vrasjes së Besim Bucit të cilën e mora vesh nga fshatareët një ditë kanë ardhur në klasë njerëz të amatosur duke më kërcënuar. Madje tre ditë pas vrasjes policia ka marrë në komisariat nënën time më vëllain tjetër Valentinin duke i rrahur. Disa muaj më vonë më kanë daluar në rrugë duke më goditur njerëz të panjohur. Në fund juristi britanik përfaqësues i palës shqiptare e ka cilësuar dëshminë me të dhënat e reja nga zoti Koçeku, se ai po persekutohet në distancë nga Qeveria Shqiptare si jo të vërteta dhe të pabazuara në fakte.Dita e shpalljes së pamvarësisë së Shqipërisë 28 Nëntor, është vendosur për tu zhvilluar seanca e gjyqësore e radhës për ekstradimin e ish mësues Koçekut.

----------


## Alienated

Edhe vrasesit kane filluar te bejne politike!

Si thone ne anglisht: If you can't do the time - don't do the crime!

----------

